# You think your bills are bad?



## BRN (Oct 12, 2012)

> Solenne San Jose, from Pessac outside Bordeaux, said she received a huge shock when she opened the bill for 11,721,000,000,000,000 euros (Â£9.4qn).
> This is nearly 6,000 times France's annual economic output.
> 
> She had requested her account be closed after losing her job last month.
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19908095

Hilarious.


----------



## Percy (Oct 12, 2012)

How the hell you screw up that badly is what I'm wondering.
"Oh, I only accidentally added about 12 zeroes."


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 12, 2012)

> "*Later offered to set up instalments to pay off the bill.*"





> *offered to set up instalments*





> * set up instalments*



_So, hey: we screwed up. Pay us anyway!_
I can't even.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 12, 2012)

/france


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 12, 2012)

i will have a heart attack FOR her


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2012)

> the bill should have been for 117.21 euros



So the first few numbers are right at least. Seems their software went a bit mental or something. 

"117.21 euros. Now convert that into cents. 11,721 euros, right? Now convert that into cents. 1,172,100 euros, right? Now convert that..."


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 12, 2012)

You have to admire the balls of the company. 

"Oops. Um... yeah. Nothing we can do. Absolutely nothing. It's set in stone. We are *have* to make you pay that money. Would you like us to set up a payment plan on...uh... 6000 times the GDP?"

I guess at that point it can't hurt to try. :v


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2012)

That's bullshit. What's hard about just fixing your mistake. You are NOT getting that money in her lifetime.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like maybe there was some miscommunication in terms of how they handled the complaint. Like some intern got the call, told his manager that someone had been overcharged (but neglected to tell them by how much) and was then instructed to "tell that bitch to pay it anyways" or some such. Or maybe someone mis-heard it on the phone, or... or something. Anything. 

...

Or maybe the company is just run by people Snidely Whiplash would call shameless. I don't honestly know.


----------



## ADF (Oct 12, 2012)

With wall street crashing May 2010 supposedly because of someone making a typo in a trade, and computer generated nonsense like this, I have to wonder what sort of typo would it take to just crash the whole economy?  The majority of stock market trading is high frequency computer trading, so human common sense wouldn't come into play; the machines would just react automatically in milliseconds. Imagine a central bank making that sort of typo when creating money O_O


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2012)

That's what you get when you have an european system where , is used for fractional numbers and . is used for thousands, instead of the proper way. :V



Unsilenced said:


> You have to admire the balls of the company.
> 
> "Oops. Um... yeah. Nothing we can do. Absolutely nothing. It's set in stone. We are *have* to make you pay that money. Would you like us to set up a payment plan on...uh... 6000 times the GDP?"
> 
> I guess at that point it can't hurt to try. :v



"Okay now we're going to set you up with a payment plan of 50 euros a month, for about 15000 years, with an interest of 20%." :V


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2012)

I remember when this was in the news the first time...


----------



## Zenia (Oct 12, 2012)

lol I heard about that one on the radio at work today. XD I giggled.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> That's bullshit. What's hard about just fixing your mistake. You are NOT getting that money in her lifetime.



They waved all the money.


----------

